# Best supplier of frozen mice/rats



## squeekers666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone help me with where to buy bulk frozen mice and rats? As my collection is growing so is my food bill which is getting a little silly from local reptile shop,,, where is the best place to buy from on line ???? Thanks for advice


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi mate, give our site a try. 

Reptile Frozen Food

Anything you need to know, just PM us or call us on 01702667507


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TSM are very good. 500g bag of mixed mice from pinks to small mice for £13.


----------

